# Lower back and/or Hip pain/aches? (1 BFP!)



## eager.4.U

Okkkk so I have been having lower back pain, almost like an achy/pressure feeling.. And its also near my bum and hips! It bugs me so much, its really uncomfortable :nope: Usually its more annoying and I feel it even more while im sitting down on the sofa or laying down in bed.. When my left hip aches, it shoots down to my left knee, and then the knee starts to ache >.< 

I dont know whats happening, but if im not pregnant, I hope I never get these premenstrual symptoms ever again :haha:

Anyone else feeling this sort of thing?


----------



## MissFortune

i've been having a lot of lower back pain the last few days too... trying to think positive about it, as when i was preggo with my DS, during the 2WW i got the WORST terrible crampy backache, so bad i had a hard time standing up straight and thought there might be something wrong with my kidneys for a day or so! how many DPO are you? i'm 4dpo today. heres to hoping it's a good sign! :dust:


----------



## eager.4.U

ahhh it really kills when im sitting down! I actually really dont know what dpo I am cuz I dont keep track of that, but by guess and by calendar, I think I may be 6 or 7 dpo or possibly more.. ! AF is due on the 2nd! thanks for replying, its good to kno that it might b a sign :flower:


----------



## mrstrouble

I got this too, at 7po and lasted for a few days -- really horrid back pain that made it uncomfortable to even sit straight and walk. I'm testing on May 1st and this isn't normal PMS for me at all (I've never had back pain for days like that in my life), so I'm hoping. Good luck to you!


----------



## eager.4.U

mrstrouble - exactly! This isnt a normal PMS for me either, it really kills sometimes! I want to test on April 30th, just a day ahead of you :winkwink: I will let you know what the outcome is :flow: 

Baby Dust to you! :flower:

BTW - I just love how the first person who answered my thread has 'MissFortune' as a name, and then the 2nd person who answered is named 'MrsTrouble' :haha: its a sign that I'll either have fortune or trouble, or both! :rofl:


----------



## Brunette_21

My af is due on the 2nd aswell i had lower back pain and hip pain about 2 days ago was so uncomfortable to sit and especially lie down xx i ov on the 16th xx


----------



## eager.4.U

ouuhh I hope this is a good sign for all of us! :D dont want to get my hopes up though.. when will you be testing Brunette?


----------



## sequeena

I'm 6dpo and my back has been killing me :( though suspect that's from carrying my son and being on the floor with him. Hoping it's a pg symptom though :)


----------



## Brunette_21

not sure kinda afraid to just incase im not probably on the monday the 30th xx


----------



## mrstrouble

eager.4.U said:


> mrstrouble - exactly! This isnt a normal PMS for me either, it really kills sometimes! I want to test on April 30th, just a day ahead of you :winkwink: I will let you know what the outcome is :flow:
> 
> Baby Dust to you! :flower:
> 
> BTW - I just love how the first person who answered my thread has 'MissFortune' as a name, and then the 2nd person who answered is named 'MrsTrouble' :haha: its a sign that I'll either have fortune or trouble, or both! :rofl:

haha that's funny about the usernames! Good luck and baby dust, let us know what happens on Monday :D


----------



## eager.4.U

Sequeena: I hope its a pregnancy symptom for us all! :flower:

Mrstrouble: Ok I will! :) really nervous though......


----------



## PinkPeony

Eager4u - sounds like sciatica (sp? Lol!)... A type of back pain... I think I heard that can happen early preg. GL!!


----------



## eager.4.U

Yes I've heard of that! I think that may be it... Right now the lower back pain has subsided a little bit, now its mostly all in my left knee! Like a throbbing feeling..


----------



## eager.4.U

So I caved in and tested this morning, 7 days before AF, and got a BFN... does that mean I'm out? Wouldn't I atleast get a faint line if I was experiencing symptoms like backache?....


----------



## sequeena

You'd only be around 3 weeks pregnant right now so it's still a bit too early xx


----------



## TxGreen

You most likely wouldn't even see a faint line. You're not out till AF shows!


----------



## eager.4.U

Thanks ladies! :flower:


----------



## mrstrouble

I got a BFP today!!!


----------



## eager.4.U

mrstrouble said:


> I got a BFP today!!!

Omg!!!! Congradulations!!! :flower: h&h 9 months to you!! :D

Now I'm just wishing that this is a good sign for all of us who are experiencing back pain!!


----------



## mrstrouble

I hope so!!! Baby dust to you all, it was the single strongest standout symptom for me!!


----------



## TxGreen

Congrats Mrstrouble! So many BFPs today!


----------



## eager.4.U

Today I woke up feeling a bit better, no back pain... Then 5 o' clock hit and BAM sharp pain in my tailbone... Now its just really achy, ahh :(


----------



## tsyhanochka

Have had some lower back pain myself. Won't test until I am late. AF is due Tuesday.

FXd for you all and congrats you who got your bfp.


----------



## eager.4.U

Just yesterday morning I thought I had no more back pain, until the evening it came bac :( And then went away for a while, and now I just woke up and uhggg my tailbone area is in pain :( Waiting to test tomorrow.. I just want to know if this is good pain because im pregnant or bad pain if I'm not.


----------



## mrstrouble

eager.4.U said:


> Just yesterday morning I thought I had no more back pain, until the evening it came bac :( And then went away for a while, and now I just woke up and uhggg my tailbone area is in pain :( Waiting to test tomorrow.. I just want to know if this is good pain because im pregnant or bad pain if I'm not.

That had happened to me too, a few times I thought it'd gone away and then BAM, no such luck lol. Fingers crossed and baby dust!


----------



## eager.4.U

Im scared I might just have a kidney infection, though it dosnt burn when I pee and I dont have to urinate often at all.. but my pee in kinda dark, but I think its because I stopped drinking alot of water compared to how much I used to drink...


----------



## eager.4.U

I tested this morning, BFN.. :( 
I still have my lower back pain near my tailbone, and my hips and knees still ache.. 

My AF is due wednesday, could their still be a chance? 
:(..


----------



## summerlove101

eager.4.U said:


> I tested this morning, BFN.. :(
> I still have my lower back pain near my tailbone, and my hips and knees still ache..
> 
> My AF is due wednesday, could their still be a chance?
> :(..

I know the feeling.:hugs: My lower back pain comes and goes too. Then last night my boobs stopped hurting then this morning my nipples had this painful burning sensation! I also peed like 5 times last night and I'm not drinking any more than usual! I feel like I'm going crazy! :wacko: Going to test tomorrow if you want to test with me!


----------



## tsyhanochka

Pretty sure I am out. Started brown spotting which usually comes a day or 2 before af. At least I can ride roller coasters on Saturday!


----------



## goldfishy

Congrats mrstrouble! H&H 9 months!

I saw this thread cos I'm also experiencing hip/pelvic pain. It started a few days ago. Af due today but nothing yet and just assumed I was about to start cos also experiencing some mild cramping. Will test tmrw if no Af and let you ladies know. 

Good luck to you! Hope achy hips is a good sign!


----------



## eager.4.U

What kind of pain is it that ur experiencing? I'm still experiencing it till today, its really uncomfortable :(


----------



## goldfishy

The pain feels like I've spent the day doing an uphill marathon! My hip joints are stiff. But I still feel like Af coming! The pain is definitely worse when sitting down and like you said, feels uncomfortable.


----------



## tsyhanochka

My lower back hurts like I have been heavy lifting or majorly cleaning my house.


----------



## goldfishy

I'm out. Af got me today. I was 3 days late and getting bfns, so achy hips more to do with PMS than bfp for me. Good luck to you ladies x


----------



## eager.4.U

Im out too golfishy!


----------



## summerlove101

Getting some really bad low back pain now! AF due today but still hasn't shown and I have no cramping now but my back pain increases when I'm sitting down and when I walk my hips hurt.


----------



## eager.4.U

I hope the evil witch stays away from you summerlove!! If you are pregnant, I will be one of your journal stalkers :blush: :flower:


----------

